# Radfahrer Umkreis Paderborn/Bielefeld gesucht



## IIII (16. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich wohne in Paderborn und suche Leute die Bock auf gemeinsame Enduro Runden oder Bikepark Besuche haben.

Ich bin 29 Jahre  alt, Student und fahre seid meinem 14ten Lebensjahr Fahrrad^^. 

Meldet euch wenn ihr euch angesprochen fühlt .

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## IIII (19. Mai 2018)

Fühlt sich niemand angesprochen oder gibt es tatsächlich keine Radfahrer in der Umgebung? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (30. Mai 2018)

Hallo Sebastian,

in Schlangen gibt es einen Treff, immer sonntags und feiertags um 10:00h vor der Gaststätte "Zur Rose".
In der Regel teilt sich das Ganze in drei gruppen auf:
Rennradler, Waldautobahner und Trail-Gruppe.

Selbst bin ich auch regelmäßig sonntags dort.
Kannst bei Interesse gerne mal vorbeikommen. Richtung Velmerstot und in den Wäldern dazwischen gibt es so mach schönen Trail.

Gruß
Über


----------



## agadir (15. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Bad Driburg (Sonntags 10 Uhr, Parkplatz Dringenberger Str. 22) oder Samstags in Borchen.
Allerdings alles eher Touren/Trail.
CU
Stephan


----------



## IIII (16. Juni 2018)

Über schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> in Schlangen gibt es einen Treff, immer sonntags und feiertags um 10:00h vor der Gaststätte "Zur Rose".
> In der Regel teilt sich das Ganze in drei gruppen auf:
> ...


Findet das echt jede Woche statt?
Für mich wäre es doof wenn ich nur Waldautobahnen radeln müsste. 
Ansonsten klingt das aber ganz gut


----------



## Über (20. Juni 2018)

Hi
Ja, ist jede Woche.
Wieviele Leute aus was für Gruppen aufschlagen ist aber unterschiedlich.
Sonn Tag in 7 Tagen, also am 01sten bin ich dort auch wieder am Start. Können uns gerne dort mal treffen.

Gruß
Über


----------



## IIII (21. Juni 2018)

Das klingt gut, ich habe mir das Datum mal notiert.


----------



## Ellavo (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir vor kurzem auch endlich ein MTB zugelegt und bin nun auf der Suche nach Trails rund um Paderborn. Für Besuche in Bikeparks bin ich ebenfalls offen. 

Gibt es die wöchentlichen Treffen in Schlangen noch? 

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

LG,
Valentin


----------



## Über (21. Juli 2019)

Hallo Valentin

Ja, die gibt es noch.
Sonntags um 10:00 und mittwochs um 18:00 Uhr. (Jeweils Abfahrt)

Wer sich trifft und was gefahren wird ist sehr unterschiedlich. RR, MTB von fast jung bis eher älter... einfach mal hin und mitfahren.
In der Regel wird dann in drei Gruppen gefahren. Einmal die Rennradler und dann zwei MTB-Gruppen.
Da du Anfänger bist (so habe ich dich verstanden) bietet sich der Treff ganz gut an.
Neben den Vereinsmitglieder sind auch häufig einige Nichtmitglieder dabei.

Grüße
Über


----------



## Speci_kenevo (25. Juli 2019)

Moin, gibts bei den Touren in Schlangen auch eine e-MTB Gruppe?


----------



## Über (25. Juli 2019)

Eine separate Gruppe nicht - aber ein paar Leute mit eMTB ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mixer1990 (23. September 2019)

Moin Moin, 
vielleicht ein bisschen spät, aber suche auch Leute für Touren oder Parks, allerdings bin ich Anfänger. 
Wenn ihr Bock habt zusammen zu üben oder mir zu helfen würde ich mich sehr freuen ☺️
Vg Max


----------



## Bike-FaN (20. Oktober 2020)

Moin,
ich wohne auch in Paderborn und bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails und Gleichgesinnten auf zwei Rädern. Findet der Treff in Schlangen auch im Herbst / Winter statt? Ist das zufällig der MSC Schlangen der da Fährt?
Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## Über (20. Oktober 2020)

Bike-FaN schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wohne auch in Paderborn und bin immer auf der Suche nach neuen Trails und Gleichgesinnten auf zwei Rädern. Findet der Treff in Schlangen auch im Herbst / Winter statt? Ist das zufällig der MSC Schlangen der da Fährt?
> Viele Grüße
> Julian



Hallo Julian,
Ja genau und ja, findet statt. War selbst aber schon ne Zeit nicht mehr dort.


----------



## Bike-FaN (20. Oktober 2020)

Na das klingt doch gut, vielen Dank für die Info.
Dann werde ich da mal vorbei schauen, im MSC Schlangen bin ich tatsächlich sogar Mitglied, noch aus meiner aktiven Motorradzeit.


----------



## AlexPB (16. November 2020)

Hey, ich komme auch aus Paderborn. Fahre ca alle zwei bis drei Tage. Am Wochenende auch mal gerne weiter weg und in Bikeparks.


----------



## Bike-FaN (16. November 2020)

Hey Alex,

das klingt doch vielversprechend, ich versuche eigentlich auch so zwei bis dreimal pro Woche aufs Rad zu kommen. Wo und wie fährst du denn so unter der Woche meist? 

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexPB (16. November 2020)

meist Haxtergrund. Starte immer nach der Arbeit gegen 17Uhr. Wohne in der Südstadt.
Im Winter entsprechend immer mit Flutlicht auf dem Helm ;-)


----------



## Grind123 (2. Februar 2021)

moin wäre auch auf jeden Fall dabei fahre seid Monaten fast täglich aber finde keinen und keine Trails also läuft auf jeden fall


----------



## AlexPB (3. Februar 2021)

Hi, wo kommst du her?


----------



## TMD23 (8. Februar 2021)

Grind123 schrieb:


> moin wäre auch auf jeden Fall dabei fahre seid Monaten fast täglich aber finde keinen und keine Trails also läuft auf jeden fall


Bin auch Paderborner und es geht mir ähnlich. Alles was ich im Haxtergrund bisher gefunden habe und gefahren bin ging problemlos mit nem Hardtail und wirkliche "Trails" nach meinem Verständnis waren da (noch?) nicht dabei.

Wenn die Bedingungen es wieder zulassen, können uns ja mal verabreden...


----------



## Bike-FaN (8. Februar 2021)

Hey, 
na die Frage ist sicherlich, was man genau unter "Trails" versteht. Ich habe zumindest genau wie du noch keinen Trail im Haxtergrund gefunden, den ich nicht auch mit einem Hardtail fahren würde. Es ist schließlich kein Bikepark. Aber wir können ja auf jeden Fall mal eine Runde zusammen fahren, wenn es das Wetter wieder zulässt.


----------



## detlefracing (11. Februar 2021)

ich will ja nicht enttäuschen, aber einen "richtigen" Trail gibt es hier in der direkten Umgebung leider nicht. Mal ein paar Hänge wo es 2-3 nette Passagen auf 50meter Abfahrt gibt, aber das war es auch...


----------



## AlexPB (16. Februar 2021)

Man müsste sich mal was schönes bauen. Außer der Trail am Pilgerweg hoch zur Kapelle kenne ich auch nicht „großartiges“

Beste Grüße.


----------



## detlefracing (16. Februar 2021)

AlexPB schrieb:


> Man müsste sich mal was schönes bauen. Außer der Trail am Pilgerweg hoch zur Kapelle kenne ich auch nicht „großartiges“
> 
> Beste Grüße.


Du meinst den Gembrisweg?


----------



## AlexPB (18. Februar 2021)

Kenne den Namen nicht exakt. Sry. Der Trail der q4 dicht war! Weil der Wald teilweise gerodet wurde.


----------



## Grind123 (23. Februar 2021)

Können ja irgendwann einfach mal nen Ort ausmachen wo wir uns alle mit unseren bikes treffen und dann mal schauen : D
man könnte ja auch zur Not nicht nur Trails suchen/fahren sondern auch Treppen springen zb und durch die City fahren und nice Spots suchen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M1ken (27. Mai 2021)

Servus, 
Ich eröffne mal wieder den Thread. 
Jemand Bock nächste Woche ne Runde zu shredden?  
Kurz was zu mir: ich bin Mike, studiere in Paderborn und fahre momentan wöchentlich 2 kleine Touren (20-30km) im Haxtergrund und am Wochenende, wenn es passt, zum Velmerstot.


----------



## AlexPB (27. Mai 2021)

Klar, bin dabei.


----------



## TMD23 (30. Mai 2021)

Wenn's zeitlich passt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Bike-FaN (11. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ist hier noch jemand relativ regelmäßig unterwegs?
Hätte jemand mal Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour?

Viele Grüße
Julian


----------



## Speci_kenevo (11. August 2021)

Moin, ich wäre dabei wenn es Zeitlich passt.

Grüße 
Dennis


----------



## detlefracing (1. März 2022)

Moin,
hole das Thema mal aus der Versenkung.
Möchte mir gerne für die lokale Feierabendrunde wieder ein paar Strecken herichten, stehe da momentan relativ alleine da... vielleicht hat da jemand aus Paderborn Interesse? Also es geht um einfache Trails, keine Bauwerke oder ähnliches, teilweise schon vorhanden aber ewig nicht benutzt worden. Gerne per PN.
Grüße


----------



## AlexPB (2. März 2022)

Klar, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Bike-FaN (5. März 2022)

Klingt gut, bin dabei. Wo bist du denn meist unterwegs?


----------

